# ✿ Hawaii Postcards + Chibi Art Raffle ✿ WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in Hawaii for college! And I just finished my spring break :c
I was playing tourist for the past week doing tourist-y stuff!

So I wanted to give TWO Hawaii postcards because 
I think it's fun getting postcards esp from different places!
I promise that the postcards are pretty!
And I'll write something nice on it hahah

In addition to the postcards, the two winners will also receive a chibi art from me!

*RULES*

✿ You must be comfortable giving your address for me to send the postcard
If you're wondering whether I'm a real person or not you can go to my instagram/twitter or something lol @roropandaa

✿ Initial entry is *free!*

✿ Additional entries cost *1 tbt*

✿ You may enter as many times as you want

✿ If you purchase additional entries, send the tbt right away and NOTE that it's for the entries
I will not add additional entries to the list until you paid the tbt

✿ No double winner, two separate winners will be randomly selected

*HOW TO ENTER*

Just post that you'd like to enter!
If you want to purchase additional entries, state that in your post too!

*EXTRA INFO*

Recent Chibi Art examples: [x] [x] [x]

Entries List: [x]

ENDS March 19 @ 11:59PM HST


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 15, 2015)

I love to enter ^^


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 15, 2015)

I would love to enter. The postcard sounds fun. Thank you


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I love to enter ^^





PrayingMantis10 said:


> I would love to enter. The postcard sounds fun. Thank you



thanks for entering! added yall!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi ... I would love to enter and I will send 5 TBTs for 5 additional entries! 
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 15, 2015)

wait, NVM


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 15, 2015)

Do you draw male chibis? I am sending 100tbt for entries. Thank you


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi ... I would love to enter and I will send 5 TBTs for 5 additional entries!
> ♥ ♥ ♥





PrayingMantis10 said:


> Do you draw male chibis? I am sending 100tbt for entries. Thank you



Will add when I get back on the computer! thanks~

And yes I draw males :3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

oooh, interesting~ c: Do we have to enter for the postcards separately and the chibis separately?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 15, 2015)

I am sending 60tbt for more entries. Thank you


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

I would like to enter, please! I like postcards


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> oooh, interesting~ c: Do we have to enter for the postcards separately and the chibis separately?



nope c: the two winners get postcards and chibi art!


--- 

entries are up to date!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

I want to enter! & I'll send an addition 149 tbt 
(even numbers make me happy)


----------



## Marisska (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd like to enter too, please


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

updated entries ♡ c:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 15, 2015)

may i enter? i will send you 20 tbt for 20 more entries hehe


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

Amilee said:


> may i enter? i will send you 20 tbt for 20 more entries hehe



added :3


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 15, 2015)

i'd like to enter please, thank you!


----------



## kassie (Mar 15, 2015)

Please enter me  I'll be sending some bells for extra entries~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

updated entries~

thanks c:


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

bump~


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 16, 2015)

35 more entries please and tbt sent


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

updated entries~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 16, 2015)

ahh 50 more entries because why not?


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

updated :3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

free bump~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> free bump~



<33

'notha bump~


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 18, 2015)

I would love to enter, thank you very much for hosting this:3


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I would love to enter, thank you very much for hosting this:3



my pleasure~~

updated!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 18, 2015)

Also here is 25 tbt, not much but here


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Also here is 25 tbt, not much but here



much appreciated~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

CHANGED END DATE TO AN EARLIER DATE!

ENDS March 19 @ 11:59PM HST


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd like to enter please owo


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

updated! c:


----------



## Timegear (Mar 18, 2015)

I would like to enter!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

updated entries~


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, sending another 100tbt for entries. Thank you


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd love to enter plus sending 100 tbt.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

updated!~ thanksss


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 19, 2015)

Sent another 100. Your art is awesome!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

omgsh thanks so much O: <3

updated~


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

So kawaii~


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2015)

if possible, i'd like 40 entries please  i'll send the tbt now!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

yes~ updated!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, I am sending 200 tbt. Thank you


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

great~ updated c:


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

ends in almost 5 hours!


----------



## Chara (Mar 20, 2015)

last second entry (il enter)


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 20, 2015)

Buying 23 more entries ^^


----------



## roroselle (Mar 20, 2015)

Will update the list when I get home!
Less than an hour!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 20, 2015)

it has ended! it ended like almost half hour ago hahah
i just updated the list~
sorry just got home xD

Numbers are assigned through google spreadsheet
So view the entries document that is linked in the original post

I will be picking winners through a random number generator so stay tuned!



The first winner is....






*PrayingMantis10!*

The second winner is...





*selcouth!*


*CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!
I will PM you guys for more details!*

And seriously, thank you so much everyone for entering and supporting this!
I'll definitely hold another one soon!

The next one will probably consist of more than just a post card because yall are awesome :3


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 20, 2015)

Grats


----------



## kassie (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh wow, I actually won something! Yay c: Thanks for hosting ♥


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah! I can't wait .. great art and a fun postcard. It doesn't get better than that!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yeah! I can't wait .. great art and a fun postcard. It doesn't get better than that!


Awesome! So glad you won! No one more deserving!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks everyone again!
it was my pleasure hosting!

i will be sending out the post cards today yay!

closing this thread now~
stay tuned for a new raffle in the future :3


----------

